# Ezekiel



## tdowns (Dec 18, 2004)

When does the building of Ezekials minutely detailed description of the new temple take place? 
How do Dispensationalists try to use this for a future millinial kingdom?
Ezekial Ch. 40-48

Thanks 

TD

[Edited on 12/19/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2004)

The interpretation I prefer for the magnificent temple of Ezekial's prophecy is that it is the NT Church,

Eph 2:21 In whom all the building fitly framed together groweth unto an holy temple in the Lord.

Jesus is the foundation (1 Cor 3:11; 1 Pe 2:4-6), we are the stones 1 Pe 2:5, the ministers are the builders 1 Cor 3:10; 1 Pe 4:12.


----------



## VanVos (Dec 19, 2004)

I agee I see these prophesies fulfilled in the church. Hebrews 12 says that we have come to spiritual Mount Zion, and we are citizens of the heavenly Jerusalem, which is above Gal 4:26. All the promise are in Christ are Yes and Amen 2 Cor 1:19-21.

VanVos

[Edited on 19-12-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## turmeric (Dec 19, 2004)

Why was there so much detail?


----------



## VanVos (Dec 19, 2004)

I would say because this was hypothetical obtainable to the Jews as an Old Covenant community Ezk 43:8-9. But they failed to fulfill the Old Covenant, so by extention it is fulfilled in the church because Christ fulfilled the Old Covenant Col 2:16-17 Rom 10:4. Only Christ could establish the Kingdom Matt 28:19-20, Matt 16:18, Eph 2:20

VanVos


----------



## tdowns (Dec 20, 2004)

*My Dispensational buddy asked me this...*

He is searching for truth, and a strong believer. Goes to Grace, MaCarthers church, so obviouse Dispensational. But he sees the holes in that theology. So this is one of the questions he has in regards to Amill/etc.

Def. seems a stretch to me to say this was not supposed to be a physical temple. In 43:23 God even describes the sacrifices to put on the alter. Is the only option for these chapters to "spiritualize them", as my Dispensational friends like to say reformers or Amills like to do?

Is there other examples where Prophets described something this specific and it turned out spiritual...other than the more obviouse "coming in the clouds, etc."?

TD

[Edited on 20-12-2004 by tdowns007]


----------

